# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Sant Martí de Tous, 25/08/2013

## sergi1907

Ayer decidí ir a Barcelona dando una pequeña vuelta para poder pasar por esta pequeña localidad y visitar este embalse sin agua.
Desconozco los motivos por los que no almacena agua, lo único que he podido encontrar por la red es que tiene problemas de permeabilización.

La presa


La coronación, con la ermita al fondo




El aliviadero














sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Este pequeño charco es todo lo que almacena


Destalle de los desagües














El castillo de Sant Martí de Tous visto desde la presa, y al fondo la montaña de Montserrat


La salida del desagüe


sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Estos dos carteles no parece que tengan mucho sentido
















La salida del aliviadero


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Buen reportaje sergi1907.
La verdad es que parece que no sirva para nada. Está igual que las dos veces que he ido a verlo.
Lástima de dineros gastados.

----------


## HUESITO

Madre mia, quien se bañaria en ese charco??.
El embalse esta en una rambla??
Saludos.

----------


## ivan-almeria

Estas son mis dos fotos




Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

> Madre mia, quien se bañaria en ese charco??.
> El embalse esta en una rambla??
> Saludos.


Está situado en la Rambla de Tous.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luisito1963

Que pena me da ver el pantano de Tous absolutamente seco. Por el tamaño de  la vegetación  (veo árboles adultos en el interior del vaso) debe llevar así unos cuantos años. Recuerdo haber ido a pescar  hace unos 10 años y habís bastante agua y peces  ¿Dónde estarán los black-basses? , y había jóvenes de Igualada iban a bañarse. ¿Qué habrá pasado?  Seguro que algo mas que una sequía.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En estas webs hay algunas imágenes de la construcción:

http://tecengineering.wordpress.com/...marti-de-tous/
http://www.csolius.com/proyectos/con...i-de-tous.html

----------

